# Milan: battibecchi Ibra Pioli. Calhanoglu problemi alla caviglia.



## admin (13 Febbraio 2021)

Come riportato da Sky, nel corso di Spezia - Milan ci sono stati battibecchi tra Ibra e Pioli ed i compagni a causa dei palloni che non arrivavano in attacco. 

Calhanoglu invece non è ancora al 100% perchè ha qualche problemino alla caviglia che non gli permette di allenarsi al massimo.


----------



## malos (13 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nel corso di Spezia - Milan ci sono stati battibecchi tra Ibra e Pioli ed i compagni a causa dei palloni che non arrivavano in attacco.
> 
> Calhanoglu invece non è ancora al 100% perchè ha qualche problemino alla caviglia che non gli permette di allenarsi al massimo.



Figuriamoci non vedevano l'ora e noi ovviamente li agevoliamo.


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nel corso di Spezia - Milan ci sono stati battibecchi tra Ibra e Pioli ed i compagni a causa dei palloni che non arrivavano in attacco.
> 
> Calhanoglu invece non è ancora al 100% perchè ha qualche problemino alla caviglia che non gli permette di allenarsi al massimo.



.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2021)

Ancora la caviglia??? 

Ma per Dio siamo un lazzaretto.


----------



## Albijol (13 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nel corso di Spezia - Milan ci sono stati battibecchi tra Ibra e Pioli ed i compagni a causa dei palloni che non arrivavano in attacco.
> 
> Calhanoglu invece non è ancora al 100% perchè ha qualche problemino alla caviglia che non gli permette di allenarsi al massimo.



allora perché ha giocato?


----------



## Pit96 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nel corso di Spezia - Milan ci sono stati battibecchi tra Ibra e Pioli ed i compagni a causa dei palloni che non arrivavano in attacco.
> 
> Calhanoglu invece non è ancora al 100% perchè ha qualche problemino alla caviglia che non gli permette di allenarsi al massimo.



Ibra deve stare zitto che non ha azzeccato nulla. Non è solo colpa dei compagni o dell'allenatore.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Vai Ibra appendilo al muro


----------



## mil77 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> allora perché ha giocato?



Perché se no chi giocava? Haugue o mandzutic? A parte quello come ha già detto Pioli dopo il covid con sintomi ha perso tanta condizione. Può ritrovarla solo giocando


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Non sapevo che anche Pioli avesse la mamma che fa voodoo.


----------



## mil77 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Vai Ibra appendilo al muro



Per me è Pioli che dovrebbe appendere Ibra al muro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2021)

Siamo crollati fisicamente e mentalmente, ci manca solo la crisi nervosa...

Immergano tutti, nessuno escluso, la testa in una bacinella d'acqua, e da domani si mettano a lavorare più duramente di prima.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Cose di campo.


----------



## Anguus (13 Febbraio 2021)

Ha fatto schifo anche Ibra e ben oltre sopra la media rispetto allo schifo generale.


----------



## Albijol (13 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Perché se no chi giocava? Haugue o mandzutic? A parte quello come ha già detto Pioli dopo il covid con sintomi ha perso tanta condizione. Può ritrovarla solo giocando



Leao...come ha già fatto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Febbraio 2021)

Oggi Pioli ha sbagliato tutto o quasi.

Ma loro sono entrati convinti di dover fare la passerella, tacci loro


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nel corso di Spezia - Milan ci sono stati battibecchi tra Ibra e Pioli ed i compagni a causa dei palloni che non arrivavano in attacco.
> 
> Calhanoglu invece non è ancora al 100% perchè ha qualche problemino alla caviglia che non gli permette di allenarsi al massimo.



Occhio, che quando le cose non vanno PERFETTAMENTE Ibra si scatena, soprattutto se non c'é nessuno che possa pareggiarne la personalità in spogliatoio. Voglio sperare che sia anche cambiato, e certi panni li lavi in casa, anzi nello spogliatoio.


----------



## Gamma (13 Febbraio 2021)

Le palle vanno anche cercate, Ibra oggi non ha fatto nulla di meglio rispetto agli altri, quindi ha ben poco da recriminare, poi capisco anche il suo nervosismo per la sconfitta, ma non è che gli altri siano felicissimi eh, a partire da Pioli.

Di Ibra si loda tanto il fatto che "il lavoro che fa Ibra non lo fa nessuno", riguardo sponde, alzare la squadra, andarsi a prendere il pallone per favorire un giropalla più efficace, oggi non è stato nulla di tutto ciò, l'unica cosa buona che ha fatto è stata un'apertura per Saele(nell'azione del fallo al limite, unica azione decente che abbiamo fatto) e la simulazione che ha procurato punizione dal limite a nostro favore, per il resto nulla.

Pioli ha sbagliato a non anticipare i cambi, avrebbe dovuto spezzare poco dopo l'1-0 la partita(o quantomeno provarci), invece lo Spezia ci ha tenuti dietro per 93 minuti.

Comunque, queste questioni non devono neanche nascere, poi i giornali ci ricamano su e scombussolano maggiormente la cosa.

Non dovevamo perdere, lo abbiamo fatto, è un peccato, ma dobbiamo essere bravi a reagire, subito pure, che ci aspetta un derby che dirà se potremo giocarcela davvero fino alla fine o se dovremo pensare a proteggere la zona Champions e basta.

Forza Milan, a testa alta anche quando non è per niente facile farlo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Per me è Pioli che dovrebbe appendere Ibra al muro



Pioli deve benedire ogni giorno l'arrivo di Ibra. È un mediocre.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2021)

Non sono parole da Ibra, quello vero lo abbiamo visto giocare anche a centrocampo


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Leao...come ha già fatto.



ma leao ha giocato ahahahahhaha. però capisco che non si è visto e ci si può confondere.....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Occhio, che quando le cose non vanno PERFETTAMENTE Ibra si scatena, soprattutto se non c'é nessuno che possa pareggiarne la personalità in spogliatoio. *Voglio sperare che sia anche cambiato,* e certi panni li lavi in casa, anzi nello spogliatoio.




Cambiato non è di sicuro visto l'espulsione nel derby di coppa italia. Purtroppo Ibra per quanto immenso a livello tecnico, ha deficit mentali esagerati in certe circostanze


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2021)

off


----------



## __king george__ (13 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Febbraio 2021)

off


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## sampapot (14 Febbraio 2021)

dovrebbero fare tutti un mea culpa...non ricordo una partita peggiore di questa...forse Milan Benevento 0-1...purtroppo è capitata nel momento peggiore, con Europa League, derby e Roma alle porte....se il giocattolo si è rotto, siamo nella *****!! speriamo che l'inda non vinca


----------



## Albijol (14 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma leao ha giocato ahahahahhaha. però capisco che non si è visto e ci si può confondere.....



Leao TREQUARTISTA...tanto da esterno Leao fa cahare e non lo scopriamo oggi.


----------

